# HSE, Occupational Safety professionals with PR, let's share experience on job hunt



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi HSE, Occupational Safety Officers,

I received my PR back in January 2014 - 251312 (189). Currently I am still offshore, and trying to figure out when to move to Australia.

While sitting home I have sent 170 job applications and received zero feedback. It is a bit frustraiting and I wonder what is wrong. I realize that the chances of employer calling to offshore candidate drop down to level zero, so I mentioned fake australian address just to check if it will trigger some interest. But still no single contact.

While looking through vacancies I noticed that almost every one has a requirement of Certificate IV Work Health and Safety which I am thinking to take online. So far I found the cheapest course : CBD College| Certificate IV in Work Health and Safety (Online Delivery) 

Is there any chance to get HSE job WITHOUT Australian experience? Is it a time to think of changing career path?

So, let's share with positive experiences, thoughts and ideas on getting dream jobs in Ozistan )


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Looking For HSE Jobs*



Timur said:


> Hi HSE, Occupational Safety Officers,
> 
> I received my PR back in January 2014 - 251312 (189). Currently I am still offshore, and trying to figure out when to move to Australia.
> 
> ...



Hi Timur,

I'm very glad that you have started this thread.

Hope that we can meed more HSE guys here looking for jobs in Australia.

Mike


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Hi folks,

Happy to finally see such a thread...

Now, to be practical...If I have to choose between SA, NT and WA what is the preference order in terms of HSE jobs prospects and opportunities..

Thanks


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*HSE Jobs In Oz*



El Hoss said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Happy to finally see such a thread...
> 
> ...


Hi,

I think there are a lot of HSE jobs in WA because of the mining industries over there.
But I'm not sure about SA and NT.

Mike


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think there are a lot of HSE jobs in WA because of the mining industries over there.
> But I'm not sure about SA and NT.
> ...


Thanks Mike...

I have been looking at different Aussie forums...never thought there will be such a little information about each states needs of HSE profs.:smash:

Anyway...more inputs will be appreciated...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*HSE Jobs*



El Hoss said:


> Thanks Mike...
> 
> I have been looking at different Aussie forums...never thought there will be such a little information about each states needs of HSE profs.:smash:
> 
> Anyway...more inputs will be appreciated...




Hi Hoss,

So are you on a 189 or 190 visa?
Are u working in Egypt now?

I'm on a 190 visa, so I don't have much options except to go to ACT.
I'm working as a workplace safety & health officer in Singapore in the construction industry.

Mike


----------



## El Hoss (May 9, 2014)

Hi Mike,

Yes I am currently working in Egypt...EHS Manager mainly in construction...

And yes I am on the 190 ...already submitted my EOI...options are WA, NT and SA....

SA is more applicable for me I guess...but worried about the EHS real opportunities there

Keep in touch


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Update from the topic starter: have sent 218 job applicaitons so far with zero interest from employers.

Still thinking if I really should be taking Cert IV in WHS...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*HSE Jobs In Oz*

Hi Timur,

How are you doing?

Any updates from you about HSE jobs?



Mike


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Timur,
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> ...


Hi Mike,

No ((( No sinle reply for my applications (((

I am about to start the OHS course online but unsure if this will help me to find a job. Seriously considering changing my profession.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*HSE Professionals*



Timur said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> No ((( No sinle reply for my applications (((
> 
> I am about to start the OHS course online but unsure if this will help me to find a job. Seriously considering changing my profession.


Hi Timur,

It's good to hear from you.
I guess it's not easy to get a HSE job in Australia.
Maybe the OHS course might help.
I haven't started looking for jobs yet.

Anyway, good luck for your job search.

Keep in touch.


Mike


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Any updates about HSE jobs?

Hope to hear from you.


Mike


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Mike_raj said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any updates about HSE jobs?
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, I received a job offer from Middle East. Salary is fantastic, free accomodation. Not sure what to do now... Thinking to go there for 6 months and earn some money and after go to Au...


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Timur said:


> Meanwhile, I received a job offer from Middle East. Salary is fantastic, free accomodation. Not sure what to do now... Thinking to go there for 6 months and earn some money and after go to Au...


Hi Timur,

If it's good money, you should go for it.

All the best for your future.



Mike


----------



## aneta92 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello Timur and Mike

I read your everything post because I have the same problem. I really think about work in HSE in Perth. Could you tell me if you decided on online course?

Best regards


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

Am a safety professional and need help and support to expat in Australia,

please help me around to go in right direction

regards,

Mehul


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

aneta92 said:


> Hello Timur and Mike
> 
> I read your everything post because I have the same problem. I really think about work in HSE in Perth. Could you tell me if you decided on online course?
> 
> Best regards


Hi aneda,

I have studied Post Diploma in Industrial Safety and wasn't it enough for the qualification,

What are your views????


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

Please help me out with a query mentioned below:

How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

mehul.dalki said:


> Friends,
> 
> Please help me out with a query mentioned below:
> 
> How we can prove English proficiency for partner applying for state sponsorship visa for Class 190


Hi Mehul

I guess your partner should pass IELTS test like everyone else does


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Timur said:


> Hi Mehul
> 
> I guess your partner should pass IELTS test like everyone else does


Thanks timur


----------



## mehul.dalki (Dec 22, 2014)

Friends,

do we need to have NEBOSH certified course to have safety professional job in Australia???

If we have studied Post Diploma course in industrial safety recognized by respective country

please clarify


----------



## KAJP (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi All,
I hope someone can help as this forum id of OH&S proffesional.
I have applied for Occupational Health and safety officer with Vetassess skill assessment. I have completed BA functional English and I have 6.5 years of work experience as OH&S officer.
In addition I have also completed six months in house training from my organization.

Can anyone advise what kind of interview you had & what kind of questions were asked related to OH&S?
Thanks all.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi,

Me still waiting for my result from Vetassess since February 2015, no any news till now, hope to get positive assessment, your prayers please.


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

KAJP said:


> Hi All,
> I hope someone can help as this forum id of OH&S proffesional.
> I have applied for Occupational Health and safety officer with Vetassess skill assessment. I have completed BA functional English and I have 6.5 years of work experience as OH&S officer.
> In addition I have also completed six months in house training from my organization.
> ...




Hi Kajp. have you applied for Vetassess assessment?


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

YES! Finally passed my Certificate IV Work Health and Safety! 
Still not in Australia, but will start serious job hund armed with that much needed certificate )


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Timur said:


> YES! Finally passed my Certificate IV Work Health and Safety!
> Still not in Australia, but will start serious job hund armed with that much needed certificate )


Congrats my friend, I hope you will get your dream job in Australia soon. please advise how long it took you to complete Cert IV and with which org you took it. 

I would recommend you to communicate with recruitment agents in Australia to increase your chances, also try to make a lot of communications through Linkedin that also could improve your chances. In addition make sure that your CV is Australian CV as their format means a lot to them and do not ever get disappointed, as there is always hope as long as there are many posted jobs.

wish me the best in my immigration process :fingerscrossed:

wish you the best in your job search


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm debating whether I should nominate the OHS Adviser or Safety Inspector occupation. I have a Bachelor of Arts which is not relevant to OHS. Anyone have any insight on nominating the Safety Inspector occupation?

And, for anyone who has completed the Certificate IV, are there a lot of textbooks that need to be purchased? Currently debating completing the course.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

smccarthy said:


> I'm debating whether I should nominate the OHS Adviser or Safety Inspector occupation. I have a Bachelor of Arts which is not relevant to OHS. Anyone have any insight on nominating the Safety Inspector occupation?
> 
> And, for anyone who has completed the Certificate IV, are there a lot of textbooks that need to be purchased? Currently debating completing the course.


Dear SMCCARTHY,

regarding the choice of the occupation you should decide this based on each one requirements. that you can get from VETASSESS website



my advise if you are legible for both is to go with OHS Adviser (falls under SOL), as yo can go with SC 189 or SC 190 based on your EOI points, while Safety inspector (falls under CSOL) is allowed only under SC 190 which will limit your choices. 


wish you the best in your process.




__________________
__________________________________________________ ______________________
OHS Advisor- 251312|| ACS - 18 Oct 2014 || PTE - May 2015 || EOI (189) - :fingerscrossed: - (60 Points) || Invite - :fingerscrossed: || Visa Lodged - :fingerscrossed: || Medical Examination - :fingerscrossed: ||Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Ahmedrizk1985,
Can I know the education you have? As I applied for OHS Adviser, but they asset my Bachelor as Diploma only, & know am in the re-assessment as you can see in my signature.
Your prayers.


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Hi Ahmedrizk1985,
> Can I know the education you have? As I applied for OHS Adviser, but they asset my Bachelor as Diploma only, & know am in the re-assessment as you can see in my signature.
> Your prayers.


Hi engfahmi,

I am holding Bsc of metallurgy and materials science engineering, in addition during the assessment vetassess requested to submit all my OHS related training certificates. just note that OHS adviser 251312 requires to have the education in the same discipline or have specific number of experience years in the OHS field ( as I remember min 5 years) 

wish you the best :fingerscrossed:

__________________
__________________________________________________ ______________________
OHS Advisor- 251312|| ACS - 18 Oct 2014 || PTE - May 2015 || EOI (189) - - (60 Points) || Invite - || Visa Lodged - || Medical Examination - ||Visa Grant:


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Dear SMCCARTHY,
> 
> regarding the choice of the occupation you should decide this based on each one requirements. that you can get from VETASSESS website
> 
> ...


I would prefer to go the OHS Adviser route as I have family that could potentially sponsor me but my degree is irrelevant which is ironic because I needed my degree to get my OHS diploma locally. Although it is in political science and OHS is mainly legislation based. I only have one year of work experience


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

smccarthy said:


> I would prefer to go the OHS Adviser route as I have family that could potentially sponsor me but my degree is irrelevant which is ironic because I needed my degree to get my OHS diploma locally. Although it is in political science and OHS is mainly legislation based. I only have one year of work experience


Hi smccarthy,

If you are planning to get a diploma, it is better to look for Certificate IV in WHS and WHS diploma from Australia, as these are approved degrees in australia which will help you a lot as well in your future job search. But in the same time if you have a consultant try to check with him whether this will substitute the required qualification issue or no??

best of luck :fingerscrossed:



__________________
__________________________________________________ ______________________
OHS Advisor- 251312|| ACS - 18 Oct 2014 || PTE - May 2015 || EOI (189) - :fingerscrossed: - (60 Points) || Invite -:fingerscrossed: || Visa Lodged - :fingerscrossed: || Medical Examination -:fingerscrossed: ||Visa Grant: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Hi smccarthy,
> 
> If you are planning to get a diploma, it is better to look for Certificate IV in WHS and WHS diploma from Australia, as these are approved degrees in australia which will help you a lot as well in your future job search. But in the same time if you have a consultant try to check with him whether this will substitute the required qualification issue or no??
> 
> ...


Thanks! I already have a postgrad diploma from an institution here and I'm going to use the VETASSESS advisory service; my concern is that I'll only qualify for Safety Inspector which only NT is taking SS for and with my family in Victoria that will likely work against me. I have applied for a Master of Work, Health and Safety in Australia as that will give me access to the Certified Occupational Hygienist title and AIOH has a memorandum with the Canadian organisation in case I decide to return one day. I've lined up multiple ways to get there. Just need to do it.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear All,
I am working in Singapore as OHSE professional for 8 over years ( I am a registered safety officer with Ministry of Manpower, Singapore). Currently i am working in construction industry. However last five years i have worked in shipbuilding and ship repair industry.

My educational qualification are as follows : B.Sc Engg (Chemical), M.Sc (Environmental), Specialist Diploma in WSH, Nebosh IGC etc.

My agent applied for my skill assessment as Safety inspector and already been applied for state nomination (NT) first week of august. Since this occupation is only in NT CSOL , my agent got no other choice except NT.

My points are:
Age-30
Education-15
Exp-10
Ielts(6.5)-0

I want to know can i go for another Vetasses for OHS Adviser since Safety inspector only in CSOL. 
This Vetassesment i want to do by my own without any agent.

Please advise

Thanks
Ashiq


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Dear,
Apply for OHS Advisor (its in the SOL) not Safety Office in Vetassess.
Thanks.


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

From VETASSESS: _Qualifications which do not have a major in OH&S will be considered on a case-by-case basis provided that there is evidence of employment which is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and supported by inhouse relevant training; e.g. a qualification in building and construction as well as short courses and/or licensing in OH&S, combined with employment in a construction setting, and working primarily in a full-time OH&S role._

Does this mean there may be chance that I could still receive a positive skills assessment on my degree for OHS Adviser 251312?


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

ashiqcep said:


> Dear All,
> I am working in Singapore as OHSE professional for 8 over years ( I am a registered safety officer with Ministry of Manpower, Singapore). Currently i am working in construction industry. However last five years i have worked in shipbuilding and ship repair industry.
> 
> My educational qualification are as follows : B.Sc Engg (Chemical), M.Sc (Environmental), Specialist Diploma in WSH, Nebosh IGC etc.
> ...




Dear ashiqcep,
your case is the same as mine and I went from the beginning with OHS adviser and already received +ev results.

best wishes


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

smccarthy said:


> From VETASSESS: _Qualifications which do not have a major in OH&S will be considered on a case-by-case basis provided that there is evidence of employment which is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and supported by inhouse relevant training; e.g. a qualification in building and construction as well as short courses and/or licensing in OH&S, combined with employment in a construction setting, and working primarily in a full-time OH&S role._
> 
> Does this mean there may be chance that I could still receive a positive skills assessment on my degree for OHS Adviser 251312?


I think yes, you shall contact vetassess to be more sure about that. when I was doing that assessment they asked for min years of experience (as i remember 5) but it looks like there some changes for better.


----------



## ashiqcep (Aug 12, 2015)

Dear Ahmedrizk1985,

Thanks for your valuable advise. 

So far my agent already applied for NT nomination. Currently i am waiting for the outcome.
If things go wrong, i will reassess for OHS Adviser.

Regards
Ashiq


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Gents,
We need HSE professionals who have moved to Australia to share with us their experiences in job search and job market their. that will be very helpful to all of us. . we need to invite them to that thread


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

ahmedrizk1985 said:


> Congrats my friend, I hope you will get your dream job in Australia soon. please advise how long it took you to complete Cert IV and with which org you took it.
> 
> I would recommend you to communicate with recruitment agents in Australia to increase your chances, also try to make a lot of communications through Linkedin that also could improve your chances. In addition make sure that your CV is Australian CV as their format means a lot to them and do not ever get disappointed, as there is always hope as long as there are many posted jobs.
> 
> ...


Thank you my friend ))

It took me two months of study 3-4 hours a day.

For the record: so far I have applied to more than 300 jobs with no single interest from employers ((


----------



## smccarthy (Aug 10, 2015)

Timur said:


> Thank you my friend ))
> 
> It took me two months of study 3-4 hours a day.
> 
> For the record: so far I have applied to more than 300 jobs with no single interest from employers ((


Were you working while completing it? Are you in Australia or waiting until you have a job to head down? I've applied for a Master's in WHS for 2017 and I'm hoping that will help me.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi Timur,

Have u landed in Australia?
How's your safety jobs hunting going on?

Mike


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

hey folks,
This is another HSE professional with same job hunt story
I have been granted PR and details are in my signature below
I have booked to Perth for 3 April 
Will actively look for job hunt tips and will contribute positively in any decision about Oz processes


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

vikram3151981 said:


> hey folks,
> This is another HSE professional with same job hunt story
> I have been granted PR and details are in my signature below
> I have booked to Perth for 3 April
> Will actively look for job hunt tips and will contribute positively in any decision about Oz processes



Hi Dear,
Congrats for the Grant, quick inquiry; regarding your family non-migrating did the CO request any Form or document for her except Form 80? As am on the same boat.


----------



## Mike_raj (Dec 4, 2010)

*Hello*



vikram3151981 said:


> hey folks,
> This is another HSE professional with same job hunt story
> I have been granted PR and details are in my signature below
> I have booked to Perth for 3 April
> Will actively look for job hunt tips and will contribute positively in any decision about Oz processes


Hi Bro,

How are you?
Welcome to the HSE club.
So have you started your job hunt?

Mike


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey Mike
I hav started my hunt n as usual am getting the same stereotyped replies that at this instance u were unsuccessful blah blah.
What about certificate iv in whs? Will it help in securing whs job?


----------



## vikram3151981 (Apr 27, 2015)

One more suggestion
We can form a whatsapp group with our threadmates
N it becomes very easy to communicate with each other
N if we get to know like goal people, we can add them to group


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,
We need a success story to encourage us . I have started my job search process, updated my CV as they require, although I will make more modifications on it, also I have enrolled myself in CERT IV and planning to complete it soon.

BUT a success story is needed to get the experience from it


----------



## engfahmi (Mar 24, 2015)

Mabrooook Ahmed, am on same boat as you 
Let's wait replies from others


----------



## ahmedrizk1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

engfahmi said:


> Mabrooook Ahmed, am on same boat as you
> Let's wait replies from others


Hi Fahmi,
Congrats, I can see that you got your grant today :thumb:

I wish we will get replies soon


----------



## Nayan Patel (Dec 25, 2014)

Friends,

am HSE professional and applied under Safety Inspector for NSW 190 class.

Visa grant letter awaited.

want to know whether Certificate IV is compulsory for safety professional job in Australia?


----------



## mamoon (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I saw this post regarding the occupation 251312 HSE and I had some questions in mind to ask.

My friend did Engineering with NEBOSH and IOSH Certification. He is having highly relevant experience in HSE for 2.5 years in construction company.

what I have read on VETASSES website that HIGHLY RELEVANT EDUCATION and EXPERIENCE is required, Does he qualify for this with NEBOSH and IOSH with Experience as HSE Officer?

Awaiting for advise. Thanks.

Mamoon


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Hello Guys, I wish you are working now in Australia so is it possible to find a job without IV in WHS Certificate or what are the requirements to get work there?


----------



## Hunkamir (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello friends how u all doing? Im a HSE officer working in middle east. I hav got +ve skill assessment from vetassess for safety inspector which is only available in NT. I hav 55+5 points. Can i do reassessment for OHS Advisor? I hav Bcom degree n just 3 years of exp. How can i inprove my chances for PR. Thanks in advance.


----------



## vutla9992 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hunkamir said:


> Hello friends how u all doing? Im a HSE officer working in middle east. I hav got +ve skill assessment from vetassess for safety inspector which is only available in NT. I hav 55+5 points. Can i do reassessment for OHS Advisor? I hav Bcom degree n just 3 years of exp. How can i inprove my chances for PR. Thanks in advance.


Hi, 

Be positive, it's better to improve your english score, if you are falling behind 7in IELTS/65 in PTE. I need an expert advise from seniors here, what is the exact qualification for Health&Safety advisor to get positive assessment from VETASSESS. Is there any certifications needed for positive assessment other than experience.


----------

